# [NVIDIA]Intallation carte graphique sous nforce2(non resolu)

## zeuss1414

Slt, 

Je viens de finir l'installation de base de ma gentoo. Gnome et l'interface graphique fonctionne bien mais je n'ai pas d'acceleration 3D. J'ai 150 FPS a glxgears   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai installer les paquet nvidia-kernel et nvidia-glx et j'ai configurer X11 avec nvidia comme driver.

Qu'est ce que je peux faire de plus pour ameliorer les performance 3D en utilisant ma GeForce 4MX ...

Mercu d'avance .... 

Zeuss14

----------

## jpwalker

As-tu bien configuré ton xorg.xonf (ou xfree) ? Donnes nous un output de la section Module et Device de ton fichier de conf. Quelle version des pilotes ?

----------

## bosozoku

Il faut aussi charger le module nvidia normalement.

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai bien monter le module nvidia. 

Voici mon fichier XF86Config : 

```

Section "Module"

    Load        "dbe"   # Double buffer extension

    SubSection  "extmod"

      Option    "omit xfree86-dga"   # don't initialise the DGA extension

    EndSubSection

    Load        "type1"

    Load        "speedo"

    Load       "glx"

EndSection

Section "Device"

    Identifier  "NVIDIA GeForce"

    Driver      "nv"

    VideoRam    65536

    # Insert Clocks lines here if appropriate

EndSection

```

----------

## DuF

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Il faut aussi charger le module nvidia normalement.

 

Ce n'est pas du tout obligatoire, xorg/xfree se chargeant de le faire au moment du démarrage de X, en tout cas chez moi je ne le charge pas et je n'ai pas à le faire avant de lancer mon startx pour que cela fonctionne.

----------

## bosozoku

Remplace Driver      "nv"  par Driver      "nvidia"

----------

## gulivert

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> J'ai bien monter le module nvidia. 
> 
> Voici mon fichier XF86Config : 
> 
> ```
> ...

 

Remplace 

```
    Driver      "nv"

par 

    Driver      "nvidia"
```

Si tu veux optimiser ta carte :

Optimisation

Edit : griller   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## bosozoku

Gulivert -> tu connais pas la même chose mais pour les cartes ATI ? (overclockage)

----------

## gulivert

 *bosozoku wrote:*   

> Gulivert -> tu connais pas la même chose mais pour les cartes ATI ? (overclockage)

 

Non désolé, j'ai pas d'ATI, jamais eu, et en aurai jamais certainement, du coup je me suis jamaiis interessé a la bête, juste assez pour savoir qu' ATI faisait de super carte mais des drivers de merde

----------

## bosozoku

 *gulivert wrote:*   

> [...] juste assez pour savoir qu' ATI faisait de super carte mais des drivers de merde

 

Exactement, malheuresement pour moi   :Sad: 

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai essayer de mettre nvidia à la place de nv mais à ce moment la je n'arrive meme plus à lancer mon serveur X !!!   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## bosozoku

Tu as bien installé les drivers nvidia ?

Essaie de charger le module nvidia quand même pour voir (modprobe nvidia)

----------

## zeuss1414

Le driver est deja charger

```
lsmod

Module                  Size  Used by

nvidia               2074888  0 

```

J'ai installer les driver enfin je pense

```
qpkg -I | grep nvidia

media-video/nvidia-glx *

media-video/nvidia-kernel *

media-video/nvidia-settings *
```

Glxgears ne marche pas ....

```
glxgears 

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't get an RGB, Double-buffered visual

```

Je ne sais plus trop quoi faire   :Crying or Very sad: 

----------

## Argian

Et avec un 

```
opengl-update nvidia
```

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai essayer opengl-update nvidia mais j'arrive toujours pas a lancer glxgears

Si je remplace nv par nvivia ensuite dans XF86Config je ne peux plus lancer X

Voici ce que me donne glxinfo : 

```
name of display: :0.0

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Error: couldn't find RGB GLX visual

   visual  x  bf lv rg d st colorbuffer ax dp st accumbuffer  ms  cav

 id dep cl sp sz l  ci b ro  r  g  b  a bf th cl  r  g  b  a ns b eat

----------------------------------------------------------------------

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x21 24 tc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

Xlib:  extension "GLX" missing on display ":0.0".

0x22 24 dc  1  0  0 c  .  .  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0  0 0 None

Erreur de segmentation
```

----------

## gulivert

et quel est l'erreur losrque tu lance xorg avec les drivers nvidia au lieu de nv?

----------

## zeuss1414

Déja j'ai pas xorg mais X11   :Laughing:  mais je ne pense que le problème vienne de ca. Lorsque je met nvidia comme driver et que je ralance X ou que je redemarre l'ecran clignote et affiche des car balnc ou des lignes blance sur l'ecran et je ne peux rien faire. Je ne peux meme pas passer en mode console pour corriger l'erreur ou revenir a nv

----------

## gulivert

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> Déja j'ai pas xorg mais X11   

 

lol de lol, et X11 c'est koi? c'est xorg, d'ailleur le pacquet s'appelle xorg-x11  :Wink: 

Sinon je vois psa trop pour ton pb

----------

## zeuss1414

Désoler pour l'erreur mais je voulais dire XFree   :Embarassed: 

----------

## zeuss1414

J'ai un peu avancer : 

Voici le message d'erreur que j'ai lorsque je met comme driver nvidia : 

```
Unable to initialize the XFree86 int10 module; the console may not

    be restored correctly on your TV.
```

Je ne comprend pas trop car je n'ai pas de tele brancher.

Voici ce que j'ai trouver comme info chez vidia : 

```
Q: X ne restaure pas la console VGA lorsqu'il est exécuté sur un téléviseur. Le message d'erreur suivant apparaît dans mon fichier-journal XFree86 :

    Unable to initialize the XFree86 int10 module; the console may not

    be restored correctly on your TV.

R: Le pilote NVIDIA XFree86 utilise le module XFree86 Int10 pour enregistrer et restaurer l'état de la console sur un téléviseur éteint et ne pourra pas restaurer correctement la console s'il ne peut pas utiliser le module Int10.

   Si vous créez vous-même XFree86, assurez-vous que le module Int10 a été créé.  Si vous utilisez une version de XFree86 fournie par un distributeur Linux et que le module Int10 est manquant, contactez votre distributeur

```

Sinon si ca peut vous aider voula mon fichier de log de Xfree :

```
This is a pre-release version of XFree86, and is not supported in any

way.  Bugs may be reported to XFree86@XFree86.Org and patches submitted

to fixes@XFree86.Org.  Before reporting bugs in pre-release versions,

please check the latest version in the XFree86 CVS repository

(http://www.XFree86.Org/cvs).

XFree86 Version 4.3.0.1

Release Date: 15 August 2003

X Protocol Version 11, Revision 0, Release 6.6

Build Operating System: Linux 2.6.8-gentoo-r3 i686 [ELF] 

Build Date: 10 September 2004

        Before reporting problems, check http://www.XFree86.Org/

        to make sure that you have the latest version.

Module Loader present

Markers: (--) probed, (**) from config file, (==) default setting,

         (++) from command line, (!!) notice, (II) informational,

         (WW) warning, (EE) error, (NI) not implemented, (??) unknown.

(==) Log file: "/var/log/XFree86.0.log", Time: Sun Sep 12 23:07:47 2004

(==) Using config file: "/etc/X11/XF86Config"

(==) ServerLayout "Simple Layout"

(**) |-->Screen "Screen 1" (0)

(**) |   |-->Monitor "AOC"

(**) |   |-->Device "NVIDIA GeForce"

(**) |-->Input Device "Mouse1"

(**) |-->Input Device "Keyboard1"

(**) Option "AutoRepeat" "500 30"

(**) Option "XkbModel" "pc105"

(**) XKB: model: "pc105"

(**) Option "XkbLayout" "fr"

(**) XKB: layout: "fr"

(==) Keyboard: CustomKeycode disabled

(**) FontPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/local/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/misc/,/usr/

X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/:unscaled,/usr/X11R6/l

ib/X11/fonts/Speedo/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Type1/,/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/75dpi/,/usr/

X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/100dpi/"

(**) RgbPath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/X11/rgb"

(==) ModulePath set to "/usr/X11R6/lib/modules"

(++) using VT number 7

(WW) Open APM failed (/dev/apm_bios) (No such file or directory)

(II) Module ABI versions:

        XFree86 ANSI C Emulation: 0.2

        XFree86 Video Driver: 0.6

        XFree86 XInput driver : 0.4

        XFree86 Server Extension : 0.2

        XFree86 Font Renderer : 0.4

(II) Loader running on linux

(II) LoadModule: "bitmap"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libbitmap.a

(II) Module bitmap: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Bitmap

(II) LoadModule: "pcidata"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libpcidata.a

(II) Module pcidata: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) PCI: Probing config type using method 1

(II) PCI: Config type is 1

(II) PCI: stages = 0x03, oldVal1 = 0x80020044, mode1Res1 = 0x80000000

(II) PCI: PCI scan (all values are in hex)

(II) PCI: 00:00:0: chip 10de,01e0 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:1: chip 10de,01eb card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:2: chip 10de,01ee card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:3: chip 10de,01ed card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:4: chip 10de,01ec card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:00:5: chip 10de,01ef card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 05,00,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:0: chip 10de,0060 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 06,01,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:01:1: chip 10de,0064 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 0c,05,00 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:0: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:1: chip 10de,0067 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:02:2: chip 10de,0068 card 1462,5700 rev a4 class 0c,03,20 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 00:04:0: chip 10de,0066 card 1462,570c rev a1 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:06:0: chip 10de,006a card 1462,5700 rev a1 class 04,01,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:08:0: chip 10de,006c card 0000,0000 rev a3 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 00:09:0: chip 10de,0065 card 1462,5700 rev a2 class 01,01,8a hdr 00

(II) PCI: 00:1e:0: chip 10de,01e8 card 0000,0000 rev a2 class 06,04,00 hdr 01

(II) PCI: 01:06:0: chip 1033,0035 card 182d,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 80

(II) PCI: 01:06:1: chip 1033,0035 card 182d,0035 rev 41 class 0c,03,10 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:06:2: chip 1033,00e0 card 182d,6189 rev 02 class 0c,03,20 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 01:07:0: chip 10b7,9055 card 10b7,9055 rev 24 class 02,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: 02:00:0: chip 10de,01f0 card 1462,5710 rev a3 class 03,00,00 hdr 00

(II) PCI: End of PCI scan

(II) Host-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 0: bridge is at (0:0:0), (0,0,2), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 0 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 0 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) Bus 0 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-ISA bridge:

(II) Bus -1: bridge is at (0:1:0), (0,-1,-1), BCTRL: 0x0008 (VGA_EN is set)

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 1: bridge is at (0:8:0), (0,1,1), BCTRL: 0x0002 (VGA_EN is cleared)

(II) Bus 1 I/O range:

        [0] -1  0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000cfff (0x1000) IX[B]

(II) Bus 1 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xde000000 - 0xdfffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) PCI-to-PCI bridge:

(II) Bus 2: bridge is at (0:30:0), (0,2,2), BCTRL: 0x000a (VGA_EN is set)

(II) Bus 2 non-prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xdc000000 - 0xddffffff (0x2000000) MX[B]

(II) Bus 2 prefetchable memory range:

        [0] -1  0       0xd4000000 - 0xdbffffff (0x8000000) MX[B]

(--) PCI:*(2:0:0) nVidia Corporation NV18 [GeForce4 MX - nForce GPU] rev 163, Mem @ 0xdc00

0000/24, 0xd4000000/26, 0xd8000000/19

(II) Addressable bus resource ranges are

        [0] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0xffffffff (0x0) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0000ffff (0x10000) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) PCI Memory resource overlap reduced 0xd0000000 from 0xd3ffffff to 0xcfffffff

(II) Active PCI resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xdf002000 - 0xdf00207f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdf003000 - 0xdf003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0005000 - 0xe00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) Active PCI resource ranges after removing overlaps:

        [0] -1  0       0xdf002000 - 0xdf00207f (0x80) MX[B]

        [1] -1  0       0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [2] -1  0       0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xdf003000 - 0xdf003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xe0005000 - 0xe00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [10] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [11] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [12] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [13] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [18] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) OS-reported resource ranges after removing overlaps with PCI:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

(II) All system resource ranges:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf002000 - 0xdf00207f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf003000 - 0xdf003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0005000 - 0xe00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) LoadModule: "dbe"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libdbe.a

(II) Module dbe: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension DOUBLE-BUFFER

(II) LoadModule: "extmod"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libextmod.a

(II) Module extmod: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.2

(II) Loading extension SHAPE

(II) Loading extension MIT-SUNDRY-NONSTANDARD

(II) Loading extension BIG-REQUESTS

(II) Loading extension SYNC

(II) Loading extension MIT-SCREEN-SAVER

(II) Loading extension XC-MISC

(II) Loading extension XFree86-VidModeExtension

(II) Loading extension XFree86-Misc

(II) Loading extension DPMS

(II) Loading extension FontCache

(II) Loading extension TOG-CUP

(II) Loading extension Extended-Visual-Information

(II) Loading extension XVideo

(II) Loading extension XVideo-MotionCompensation

(II) Loading extension X-Resource

(II) LoadModule: "type1"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libtype1.a

(II) Module type1: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font Type1

(II) Loading font CID

(II) LoadModule: "freetype"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/fonts/libfreetype.a

(II) Module freetype: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 2.0.2

        Module class: XFree86 Font Renderer

        ABI class: XFree86 Font Renderer, version 0.4

(II) Loading font FreeType

(II) LoadModule: "glx"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/extensions/libglx.so

(II) Module glx: vendor="NVIDIA Corporation"

        compiled for 4.0.2, module version = 1.0.6111

        Module class: XFree86 Server Extension

        ABI class: XFree86 Server Extension, version 0.1

(II) Loading extension GLX

(II) LoadModule: "nv"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/drivers/nv_drv.o

(II) Module nv: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.1

        Module class: XFree86 Video Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) LoadModule: "mouse"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/input/mouse_drv.o

(II) Module mouse: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        Module class: XFree86 XInput Driver

        ABI class: XFree86 XInput driver, version 0.4

(II) NV: driver for NVIDIA chipsets: RIVA 128, RIVA TNT, RIVA TNT2, Vanta,

        RIVA TNT2 Ultra, RIVA TNT2 Model 64, Aladdin TNT2, GeForce 256,

        GeForce DDR, Quadro, GeForce2 MX/MX 400, GeForce2 MX 100/200,

        GeForce2 Go, Quadro2 MXR/EX/Go, GeForce2 Integrated GPU,

        GeForce2 GTS, GeForce2 Ti, GeForce2 Ultra, Quadro2 Pro,

        GeForce4 MX 460, GeForce4 MX 440, GeForce4 MX 420,

        GeForce4 MX 440-SE, GeForce4 440 Go, GeForce4 420 Go,

        GeForce4 420 Go 32M, GeForce4 460 Go, GeForce4 440 Go 64M,

        GeForce4 410 Go 16M, Quadro4 500 GoGL, Quadro4 550 XGL, Quadro4 NVS,

        GeForce4 MX 440 with AGP8X, GeForce4 MX 440SE with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 MX 420 with AGP8X, GeForce4 448 Go, GeForce4 488 Go,

        Quadro4 580 XGL, Quadro4 280 NVS, Quadro4 380 XGL,

        GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU, GeForce3, GeForce3 Ti 200,

        GeForce3 Ti 500, Quadro DCC, GeForce4 Ti 4600, GeForce4 Ti 4400,

        0x0252, GeForce4 Ti 4200, Quadro4 900 XGL, Quadro4 750 XGL,

        Quadro4 700 XGL, GeForce4 Ti 4800, GeForce4 Ti 4200 with AGP8X,

        GeForce4 Ti 4800 SE, GeForce4 4200 Go, Quadro4 700 GoGL,

        Quadro4 980 XGL, Quadro4 780 XGL, 0x0300, GeForce FX 5800 Ultra,

        GeForce FX 5800, Quadro FX 2000, Quadro FX 1000,

        GeForce FX 5600 Ultra, GeForce FX 5600, 0x0316, 0x0317, 0x0318,

        0x0319, 0x031A, 0x031B, 0x031C, 0x031D, 0x031E, 0x031F,

        GeForce FX 5200 Ultra, GeForce FX 5200, 0x0323, GeForce FX Go5200,

        GeForce FX Go5250, 0x032A, Quadro FX 500, 0x032C, 0x032D, 0x032F,

        Geforce3 XBox

(II) Primary Device is: PCI 02:00:0

(--) Assigning device section with no busID to primary device

(--) Chipset GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU found

(II) resource ranges after xf86ClaimFixedResources() call:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf002000 - 0xdf00207f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf003000 - 0xdf003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0005000 - 0xe00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [19] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [20] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

(II) resource ranges after probing:

        [0] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [1] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [2] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [4] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [5] -1  0       0xdf002000 - 0xdf00207f (0x80) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf003000 - 0xdf003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xe0005000 - 0xe00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [15] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [16] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [17] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [18] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B]

        [19] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [20] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B]

        [21] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [22] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [23] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [24] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [29] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B]

        [30] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B]

(II) Setting vga for screen 0.

(II) Loading sub module "int10"

(II) LoadModule: "int10"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/linux/libint10.a

(II) Module int10: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NV(0): Initializing int10

(--) NV(0): Chipset: "GeForce4 MX Integrated GPU"

(**) NV(0): Depth 24, (--) framebuffer bpp 32

(==) NV(0): RGB weight 888

(==) NV(0): Default visual is TrueColor

(II) Loading sub module "vgahw"

(II) LoadModule: "vgahw"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libvgahw.a

(II) Module vgahw: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(==) NV(0): Using HW cursor

(--) NV(0): Linear framebuffer at 0xD4000000

(--) NV(0): MMIO registers at 0xDC000000

(II) NV(0): Detected CRTC controller 0 being used

(II) Loading sub module "ddc"

(II) LoadModule: "ddc"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libddc.a

(II) Module ddc: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "i2c"

(II) LoadModule: "i2c"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libi2c.a

(II) Module i2c: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.2.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) NV(0): I2C bus "DDC" initialized.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" registered at address 0xA0.

(II) NV(0): I2C device "DDC:ddc2" removed.

(--) NV(0): VideoRAM: 32768 kBytes

(==) NV(0): Using gamma correction (1.0, 1.0, 1.0)

(II) NV(0): AOC: Using hsync range of 31.50-79.00 kHz

(II) NV(0): AOC: Using vrefresh range of 50.00-90.00 Hz

(II) NV(0): Clock range:  12.00 to 350.00 MHz

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "512x384" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x960" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x480" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1280x1024" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "640x512" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "800x600" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1792x1344" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "896x672" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1856x1392" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "928x696" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "700x525" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1920x1440" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "960x720" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "2048x1536" (bad mode clock/interlace/doublescan)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1024x768" (hsync out of range)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1600x1200" (width too large for virtual size)

(II) NV(0): Not using default mode "1400x1050" (width too large for virtual size)

(--) NV(0): Virtual size is 1280x1024 (pitch 1280)

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1280x1024": 108.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x1024"  108.00  1280 1328 1440 1688  1024 1025 1028 1066 +hsync 

+vsync

(**) NV(0): *Default mode "1024x768": 94.5 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   94.50  1024 1072 1168 1376  768 769 772 808 +hsync +vsyn

c

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1280x960": 108.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1280x960"  108.00  1280 1376 1488 1800  960 961 964 1000 +hsync +vsy

nc

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x864": 108.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x864"  108.00  1152 1216 1344 1600  864 865 868 900 +hsync +vsyn

c

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1152x768": 65.0 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1152x768"   65.00  1152 1178 1314 1472  768 771 777 806 +hsync +vsyn

c

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 78.8 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   78.80  1024 1040 1136 1312  768 769 772 800 +hsync +vsyn

c

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 75.0 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   75.00  1024 1048 1184 1328  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsyn

c

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "1024x768": 65.0 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "1024x768"   65.00  1024 1048 1184 1344  768 771 777 806 -hsync -vsyn

c

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "832x624": 57.3 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.6 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "832x624"   57.28  832 864 928 1152  624 625 628 667 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 56.3 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   56.30  800 832 896 1048  600 601 604 631 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 49.5 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   49.50  800 816 896 1056  600 601 604 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 50.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   50.00  800 856 976 1040  600 637 643 666 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 40.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   40.00  800 840 968 1056  600 601 605 628 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 81.0 MHz, 75.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   81.00  800 832 928 1080  600 600 602 625 doublescan +hsyn

c +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "800x600": 36.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.2 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "800x600"   36.00  800 824 896 1024  600 601 603 625 +hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "700x525": 61.0 MHz, 64.9 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "700x525"   61.00  700 744 820 940  525 526 532 541 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x512": 54.0 MHz, 64.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x512"   54.00  640 664 720 844  512 512 514 533 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 36.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   36.00  640 696 752 832  480 481 484 509 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 656 720 840  480 481 484 500 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   31.50  640 664 704 832  480 489 491 520 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 25.2 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   25.20  640 656 752 800  480 490 492 525 -hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x480": 54.0 MHz, 60.0 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x480"   54.00  640 688 744 900  480 480 482 500 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "720x400": 35.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "720x400"   35.50  720 756 828 936  400 401 404 446 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x400": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x400"   31.50  640 672 736 832  400 401 404 445 -hsync +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x432": 54.0 MHz, 67.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x432"   54.00  576 608 672 800  432 432 434 450 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "640x350": 31.5 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.1 Hz

(II) NV(0): Modeline "640x350"   31.50  640 672 736 832  350 382 385 445 +hsync -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "576x384": 32.5 MHz, 44.2 kHz, 54.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "576x384"   32.50  576 589 657 736  384 385 388 403 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 47.2 MHz, 68.7 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   47.25  512 536 584 688  384 384 386 404 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 39.4 MHz, 60.1 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   39.40  512 520 568 656  384 384 386 400 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 37.5 MHz, 56.5 kHz, 70.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   37.50  512 524 592 664  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "512x384": 32.5 MHz, 48.4 kHz, 60.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "512x384"   32.50  512 524 592 672  384 385 388 403 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "416x312": 28.6 MHz, 49.7 kHz, 74.7 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "416x312"   28.64  416 432 464 576  312 312 314 333 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 28.1 MHz, 53.7 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   28.15  400 416 448 524  300 300 302 315 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 24.8 MHz, 46.9 kHz, 75.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   24.75  400 408 448 528  300 300 302 312 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 25.0 MHz, 48.1 kHz, 72.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   25.00  400 428 488 520  300 318 321 333 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 20.0 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 60.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   20.00  400 420 484 528  300 300 302 314 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "400x300": 18.0 MHz, 35.2 kHz, 56.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "400x300"   18.00  400 412 448 512  300 300 301 312 doublescan +hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 18.0 MHz, 43.3 kHz, 85.2 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   18.00  320 348 376 416  240 240 242 254 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.5 kHz, 75.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 328 360 420  240 240 242 250 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 72.8 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   15.75  320 332 352 416  240 244 245 260 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x240": 12.6 MHz, 31.5 kHz, 60.1 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x240"   12.60  320 328 376 400  240 245 246 262 doublescan -hsync

 -vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "360x200": 17.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.0 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "360x200"   17.75  360 378 414 468  200 200 202 223 doublescan -hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x200": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x200"   15.75  320 336 368 416  200 200 202 222 doublescan -hsync

 +vsync

(**) NV(0):  Default mode "320x175": 15.8 MHz, 37.9 kHz, 85.3 Hz (D)

(II) NV(0): Modeline "320x175"   15.75  320 336 368 416  175 191 192 222 doublescan +hsync

 -vsync

(==) NV(0): DPI set to (75, 75)

(II) Loading sub module "fb"

(II) LoadModule: "fb"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libfb.a

(II) Module fb: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.0.0

        ABI class: XFree86 ANSI C Emulation, version 0.2

(II) Loading sub module "xaa"

(II) LoadModule: "xaa"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libxaa.a

(II) Module xaa: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 1.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(II) Loading sub module "ramdac"

(II) LoadModule: "ramdac"

(II) Loading /usr/X11R6/lib/modules/libramdac.a

(II) Module ramdac: vendor="The XFree86 Project"

        compiled for 4.3.0.1, module version = 0.1.0

        ABI class: XFree86 Video Driver, version 0.6

(--) Depth 24 pixmap format is 32 bpp

(II) do I need RAC?  No, I don't.

(II) resource ranges after preInit:

        [0] 0   0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B]

        [1] 0   0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B]

        [2] 0   0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B]

        [3] -1  0       0xffe00000 - 0xffffffff (0x200000) MX[B](B)

        [4] -1  0       0x00100000 - 0x3fffffff (0x3ff00000) MX[B]E(B)

        [5] -1  0       0x000f0000 - 0x000fffff (0x10000) MX[B]

        [6] -1  0       0x000c0000 - 0x000effff (0x30000) MX[B]

        [7] -1  0       0x00000000 - 0x0009ffff (0xa0000) MX[B]

        [8] -1  0       0xdf002000 - 0xdf00207f (0x80) MX[B]

        [9] -1  0       0xdf001000 - 0xdf0010ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [10] -1 0       0xdf000000 - 0xdf000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [11] -1 0       0xdf003000 - 0xdf003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [12] -1 0       0xe0001000 - 0xe0001fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [13] -1 0       0xe0000000 - 0xe0000fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [14] -1 0       0xe0005000 - 0xe00050ff (0x100) MX[B]

        [15] -1 0       0xe0004000 - 0xe0004fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [16] -1 0       0xe0003000 - 0xe0003fff (0x1000) MX[B]

        [17] -1 0       0xd0000000 - 0xcfffffff (0x0) MX[B]O

        [18] -1 0       0xd8000000 - 0xd807ffff (0x80000) MX[B](B)

        [19] -1 0       0xd4000000 - 0xd7ffffff (0x4000000) MX[B](B)

        [20] -1 0       0xdc000000 - 0xdcffffff (0x1000000) MX[B](B)

        [21] 0  0       0x000a0000 - 0x000affff (0x10000) MS[B](OprD)

        [22] 0  0       0x000b0000 - 0x000b7fff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [23] 0  0       0x000b8000 - 0x000bffff (0x8000) MS[B](OprD)

        [24] -1 0       0x0000ffff - 0x0000ffff (0x1) IX[B]

        [25] -1 0       0x00000000 - 0x000000ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [26] -1 0       0x0000c000 - 0x0000c07f (0x80) IX[B]

        [27] -1 0       0x0000f000 - 0x0000f00f (0x10) IX[B]

        [28] -1 0       0x0000d800 - 0x0000d87f (0x80) IX[B]

        [29] -1 0       0x0000d400 - 0x0000d4ff (0x100) IX[B]

        [30] -1 0       0x0000d000 - 0x0000d007 (0x8) IX[B]

        [31] -1 0       0x0000e400 - 0x0000e41f (0x20) IX[B]

        [32] 0  0       0x000003b0 - 0x000003bb (0xc) IS[B](OprU)

        [33] 0  0       0x000003c0 - 0x000003df (0x20) IS[B](OprU)

(==) NV(0): Write-combining range (0xd4000000,0x2000000)

(II) NV(0): Using XFree86 Acceleration Architecture (XAA)

        Screen to screen bit blits

        Solid filled rectangles

        8x8 mono pattern filled rectangles

        Indirect CPU to Screen color expansion

        Solid Lines

        Offscreen Pixmaps

        Setting up tile and stipple cache:

                32 128x128 slots

                32 256x256 slots

                16 512x512 slots

(==) NV(0): Backing store disabled

(==) NV(0): Silken mouse enabled

(==) RandR enabled

(II) Initializing built-in extension MIT-SHM

(II) Initializing built-in extension XInputExtension

(II) Initializing built-in extension XTEST

(II) Initializing built-in extension XKEYBOARD

(II) Initializing built-in extension LBX

(II) Initializing built-in extension XC-APPGROUP

(II) Initializing built-in extension SECURITY

(II) Initializing built-in extension XINERAMA

(II) Initializing built-in extension XFree86-Bigfont

(II) Initializing built-in extension RENDER

(II) Initializing built-in extension RANDR

(EE) Failed to initialize GLX extension (NVIDIA X driver not found)

(**) Option "Protocol" "PS/2"

(**) Mouse1: Protocol: "PS/2"

(**) Option "CorePointer"

(**) Mouse1: Core Pointer

(**) Option "Device" "/dev/psaux"

(**) Option "Emulate3Buttons"

(**) Mouse1: Emulate3Buttons, Emulate3Timeout: 50

(==) Mouse1: Buttons: 3

(II) Keyboard "Keyboard1" handled by legacy driver

(II) XINPUT: Adding extended input device "Mouse1" (type: MOUSE)

(II) Mouse1: ps2EnableDataReporting: succeeded

Could not init font path element /usr/X11R6/lib/X11/fonts/Speedo/, removing from list!

GetModeLine - scrn: 0 clock: 108000

GetModeLine - hdsp: 1280 hbeg: 1328 hend: 1440 httl: 1688

              vdsp: 1024 vbeg: 1025 vend: 1028 vttl: 1066 flags: 5

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

XFree86-Bigfont extension: shmget() failed, size = 151552, errno = 38

```

J'espere que ca vous aidera un peu car la je devien fou !!!!

----------

## Argian

 *zeuss1414 wrote:*   

> (II) LoadModule: "nv" 

 Je suis désolé de t'annoncer ça de cette manière, mais c'est le module nv que tu charges, pas le nvidia  :Razz:  .

Si tu as des problèmes en chargeant le driver nvidia, ça aurait été mieux de mettre le log qui va avec. Si c'est le log qui va avec, alors tu dois avoir un gros problème dans ton xf86config. Tu n'aurais pas un xf86config-4 par hasard ?

----------

## cybermatthieu

Le probleme est que lorsqu'il lance X avec nvidia... X plante et n'ecrit meme pas de log...

Malhereusement j'ai le meme probleme, j'essai de le resoudre depuis un certain temps...

Mais le simple fait de voir un "post" en francais m'encourage!  :Razz: 

----------

## jpwalker

Salut,

Je pense qu'il serait bien de savoir quelle sont les versions de tes logiciels : XFree, kernel (vérifies que tu as les sources), nvidia   :Question: 

 *Argian wrote:*   

> Je suis désolé de t'annoncer ça de cette manière, mais c'est le module nv que tu charges, pas le nvidia  .
> 
> Si tu as des problèmes en chargeant le driver nvidia, ça aurait été mieux de mettre le log qui va avec. Si c'est le log qui va avec, alors tu dois avoir un gros problème dans ton xf86config. Tu n'aurais pas un xf86config-4 par hasard ?

 

Le problème doit se situer par là aussi. En tous cas, tu dois installer les sources de ton noyau, ensuite tu emerge les dernières version du pilotes nvidia (kernel + glx en même version) et tu modifie ton fichier de conf X11 "nvidia" à la place de "nv". Si après ça ne marche pas prend plutot la version du site nvidia (script très simple d'utilisation, mais sans X11).

----------

## DuF

Est-ce que /usr/src/linux pointe bien vers le bon noyau, celui en cours d'utilisation ?

Sinon le module nvidia il va s'installer au mauvais endroit et ne pourra être loadé.

En même temps le modprobe nvidia fonctionne donc ça devrait être ok, mais on ne sait jamais, entre plusieurs manips, si un nouveau noyau a été émergé peut être que cela a été oublié.

----------

## zeuss1414

Finalement j'ai reussit a utiliser le driver nvidia en utilisant celui du site officiel. J'ai du recompiler le nouyau mais maintenant ca marche.

Le pb c'est queje n'ai qu'environ un peu moins de 600fps à glxgears et 45-50 à quake 3 en 1024 en 1 contre 1. 

J'ai : 

un athlon xp 2400+ 

740 Mo de ram

Nforce 4MX intégrée (nforce2)

Y a aussi c'est que lorsque je lance nvidia-settings je vois : 

Gforce 4 MX blablaba

Ram : 32 Mo alors que je peux monter jusqu'a 128 !!! 

En plus j'ai mis dans XF86COnfig : 

VIdeoRam ==> 131072 

Qu'est ce que je peux faire pour augementer mes perfs ?? 

Merci d'avance ...

----------

## Trevoke

Excusez-moi d'etre off-topic mais.. euh.. tu te plains de 600 FPS ?

La derniere fois que j'ai fait un benchmark j'etais heureux avec 30 et 60 me rendait presque orgasmique...

Enfin, comme je viens d'ecrire dans un autre forum (autant etre completement pas original), quand j'etais petit, on allait a l'ecole a pied. Et on etait pieds nus. Et on marchait dans la neige. Et il fallait monter la cote DANS LES DEUX SENS!

----------

## zeuss1414

je confirme 

```

glxgears

2914 frames in 5.0 seconds = 582.800 FPS

3404 frames in 5.0 seconds = 680.800 FPS

3393 frames in 5.0 seconds = 678.600 FPS

3303 frames in 5.0 seconds = 660.600 FPS

```

y'en a qui fond plus de 1700 et 50fps à q3 c pas super je pense ???

----------

